# Portlines can motor conversions for steamers



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

They work great. LOTS less noise, no more AC motor growl. There is one big problem though... the can motors weigh nothing. The original motors weigh quite a bit. This means pulling ability is very much diminished. My 21085 is slipping drivers up a grade now. It still makes it, but it's not cool. Going to have to find a way to add some weight.

Charles.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Charles, if you have space get some stick on wheel weights. They can be gotten at many auto parts stores can be easily cut to desired weight and are rather thin. Might be worth a look.

Carl


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Already ordered them from Amazon.com. They come in black too. Wish I could find lead weights -- then I could stack them right on top of the motor. But steel I fear will mess with the magnetic field and reduce performance. Seems due to EPA crap, all I can get anymore are steel weights.

So.. now how do I go about quieting the rest of the drivetrain? I get a little jingle and gear wine. I've recently greased the axle gears, shaft, and smoke piston drive gear, but no dice. Still noisy compared to my diesel with original AF motor. At slow speeds the gear noise drowns out the chuff noise.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lead weights won't do anything to the magnetics of the motor.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Problem is GRJ, most weight you can buy are now steel due to environmental concerns, something I noticed today. Lead weights are harder to find. I'd visit my local tires shop, they likely still have them. Talk nice might even get a stick or 2 free 

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grab some of the wife's jewelry ... gold is heavier than lead, non-magnetic, too. Go ahead ... she won't mind ...


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

This is good info; I've been thinking about a switch-over, and since I'm thinking of doing this to a die-cast model (302 AC),the weight issue won't be a...well,issue.

Mark in Oregon


----------

